# 1080p framerate problem



## Slovenija (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone would be so kind enough and help me with my problem. I'm experiancing some problems while playing 1080p movies on my laptop.


Whenever I play a 1080p movie the framerate takes a hit. It's pretty annoying watching a movie like this. I don't understand why the framerate would get lower though. Now you would expect the framerate to be 23,91 constantly or 24, but mine gets lower and it's really pissin me off.

My cpu usage is only at 30% to 36% when watching a full blu ray like avatar, so I really don't get it. I play movies through MPC-HC and bs player, there is no difference. I have also tried core avc and cccp and nothing seem to help.

I don't think my laptop is that weak that it can't play a 1080p movie properly.

My laptop:

HP PAVILION DV7-3190EM

-Intel Core i5-430 2.26GHz

-4GB ram (2x2GB), DDR3, 1066MHz

-hard drive 640GB, 5400rpm, SATA

-NVIDIA GeForce GT320M 1GB

-Windows 7 64-bit

Any help is much appriciated.

Thanks.


----------



## linkin (Apr 26, 2010)

Try updating the drivers for your graphics card (google is your friend)


----------



## Ryeong (Apr 26, 2010)

Slovenija said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone would be so kind enough and help me with my problem. I'm experiancing some problems while playing 1080p movies on my laptop.
> 
> 
> Whenever I play a 1080p movie the framerate takes a hit. It's pretty annoying watching a movie like this. I don't understand why the framerate would get lower though. Now you would expect the framerate to be 23,91 constantly or 24, but mine gets lower and it's really pissin me off.
> ...



Your processor is running too slow. The MININUM requirements to run 1080p movies are:

Windows XP
Windows Media Player 9 Series
DirectX 9.0
3.0 GHz processor or equivalent
512 MB of RAM
128 MB video card
DVD drive
1920 x 1440 screen resolution

These are the mininum and doesn't really result in a smooth framerate.. The video-file itself can also vary this, for instance a low-quality 1080p movie doesn't require anything near what a 1080p blu-ray movie needs.

Your GPU is not a problem, but your CPU is.. At least in theory. Try to run updates and download codecs..


----------



## diduknowthat (Apr 26, 2010)

Ryeong said:


> Your processor is running too slow. The MININUM requirements to run 1080p movies are:
> 
> Windows XP
> Windows Media Player 9 Series
> ...



I doubt it's the CPU. A Core i5 ought to play 1080p smoothly when my media PCs E5400 does it perfectly. It's probably a driver issue or setting issue. 

@OP: What are the power settings for the computer? Is it running at reduced speeds or full speed?


----------



## Slovenija (Apr 26, 2010)

@diduknowthat: I have no idea at what speed it's running. How do I check?

I should mention this, the videos play pretty ok when I'm playing them on the laptop itself, however the performence gets somewhat choppy when I unplugged it from the power and connect it to my full hd lcd tv.

Is it possible that becuause I unplugg it from the power and watch it on my tv the choppy performance kicks in?

Should I leave it plugged in and just buy a 10m hdmi cable? ;P  I do think I have the neccesery drivers installed.

I'm just puttin this out there? Could this be a possibilty? I have heard that laptops switch to power saving mode when you unplugg them or something like that. I doubt it though.


----------



## Ryeong (Apr 26, 2010)

diduknowthat said:


> I doubt it's the CPU. A Core i5 ought to play 1080p smoothly when my media PCs E5400 does it perfectly. It's probably a driver issue or setting issue.
> 
> @OP: What are the power settings for the computer? Is it running at reduced speeds or full speed?



E5400 won't be able to play real 1080p movies (blu ray). Sure, there are decoded MP4 1080p movies out there. Yet, that's not really blu ray quality... My old laptop could run certain 1080p movies, but never blu ray.. it couldn't even make a 720p blu ray movie too play smooth.

To OP: Download CPU-Z and realtemp. Then post results.


----------



## Slovenija (Apr 26, 2010)

?


----------



## diduknowthat (Apr 26, 2010)

Ryeong said:


> E5400 won't be able to play real 1080p movies (blu ray). Sure, there are decoded MP4 1080p movies out there. Yet, that's not really blu ray quality... My old laptop could run certain 1080p movies, but never blu ray.. it couldn't even make a 720p blu ray movie too play smooth.



Good point, I've never tried playing blu-ray disc on it. However my friend here at college has a laptop w/ Core 2 Duo 2.xxghz range and she can play blu-ray fine. 

It doesn't run correctly when you unplug it because it's running in power saving mode. The screen shot you just posted says that it's running at 1.4ghz which isn't fast enough. Keep it plugged in when you're watching blu-ray.


----------



## JlCollins005 (Apr 27, 2010)

or tweak the power settings when the laptop is unplugged but the best thing would be to leave it plugged in anyways


----------



## mrjack (Apr 27, 2010)

Are you using MPC-HC's DXVA feature? MPC-HC can use your GPU to decode the video, if it is an h.264 stream (which it is on Avatar). In my experience 1080p playback is much smoother and more reliable when decoding the video using the GPU.






Make sure the *H264/AVC (DXVA)* (highlighted in the picture) is checked. Check any containers that will contain the h.264 stream (I'm not sure, but *MPEG PS/TS/PVA* may encompass the *.m2ts* container which is used on Blu-ray discs).





Use the *EVR custom* option in the Playback->Output section (very important).

The next time you watch, for example Avatar, MPC HC should state *[DXVA]* under the buttons in the lower left corner of the window.


----------



## j3c (May 19, 2010)

Have you tried the KM Player?  Ive been able to play 720 videos with it on my netbook without any lag, which I hadn't been able to do before.  So maybe it will help your laptop play 1080p


----------

